# I need an adjustable regulator.



## blzafour (Jul 24, 2009)

I got a gas smoker that is too hot.... just like alot of us with gas smokers! On low it is at 225 with the vents wide open. 

I want to get it down to about 110* - 120* for doing Venison sausage. But I am having a tough time finding an adjustable regulator anywhere. 

Help..... What do I need to do?  Where can I get one On-line at?

Thanks , BLZA


----------



## morkdach (Jul 24, 2009)

i know they have like an adjustable flow valve on some of the turkey friers  check your local hardware outlets.


----------



## blzafour (Jul 24, 2009)

I didn't think the ones for a turkey fryer would work on a gas smoker?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 24, 2009)

Its going to be hard to get any gas smoker that low in the summer even with a needle valve conversion. Have you thought about just using charcoal in the chip pan with chips or chunks to see what kind of temps you can get with that?


----------



## blzafour (Jul 24, 2009)

I got a GOSM that I can get down to 100* in the summer with no Mods to it at all. It has always been that way since the day it came out of the box. It is the 36" model and my new smoker is a 48" model. I want to try and get the new smoker down to that temp for doing venison sausage and jerky. Since it is bigger I would be able to get more in it at one time then I can on the 36" model. The 48" has 6 shelves in it compared to 4 shelves in the 36".

How many degrees ,on the average, can you drop the temp. with an adjustable regulator?

     Blza


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 24, 2009)

I honestly don't know how much you can drop it with one before the flame will blow out. I can't get my GOSM below 215 or so in the summer and being in Fl its almost always summer temps


----------



## blzafour (Jul 24, 2009)

What type of an adjustable regulator do I need to get. And where "online" can I get one from ?
                Thanks ,Blza


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 24, 2009)

Check these out

http://bayouclassicdepot.com/propane_regulator.htm


----------



## blzafour (Jul 24, 2009)

THANKS PINEYWOODS! Now I think I am on to something.... I see they have a propane reg. kit w/ a needle valve included in the line. Would that work do you think. Or is it to many P.S.I? I thought these smokers ran on about a 1/2 P.S.I.... This says it is adjustable.
                  Blza


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 24, 2009)

I think the adjustable one would work fine but I honestly don't know


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not certain if an adjustable regulator is the way you want to go.  Why not install a needle valve after the regulator, that way you would be adjusting flow while keeping pressure the same.

There are several threads here with pics on how to do it, they say it works well, I have ordered all of the parts, spent about $15, but they haven't arrived yet so personally I can't tell you how well it works.

I have used the adjustment knob on the smoker between off and high and I can hold temps at 170° with ambient temp of 85°, but I don't feel safe using it that way.

Gene


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 24, 2009)

The adjustable regulator you are looking at is adjustable from 0 - 30 psi. If you have a low pressure burner, it is designed to operate with a 1/2 psi regulator. The problem is that you are going to try to regulate between 0 and 1/2 psi to get your cooking temps down, which is less than 2% of the total range of the adjustable regulator you are looking at, so if it takes, for instance, 3 complete turns of the regulator knob to go from 0 to 30 psi, your adjustment range would be in about the first 18 degrees of rotation, or about 1/20th of a turn of the knob...very "granular" resolution.

For me, a needle valve makes more sense and offers more precise adjustment, as well as being 1/4 the price.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 24, 2009)

I would think that getting the temp inside a metal box down to 100 to 120 degrees in the summer would be pretty hard to do considering summer temps usually run 90 to 100 degrees ambient and inside of a closed metal bow would be higher than that without ever lighting the burner. 

Look how hot closed up cars get inside.


----------



## blzafour (Jul 25, 2009)

So, where could I get a needle valve at. I have looked all over the place for one and have not had no luck. Can you get them off of the internet?and if so, where can I get one from.

Thanks, Blza


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 25, 2009)

Bayou Classic Depot seems to have a corner on the propane burner/accessories market. There are several online stores that *Do Right Services* seems to be behind, as well as apparently being a major supplier to the industry in general. My experience with them has not been positive, but I am willing to admit that I may be the exception rather than the rule. I am sure there are many satisfied customers out there, but sadly, I am not one of them.

Please know that I have no affiliation with any company in this line of products. One of my pet peeves, one of the things that irk me the most, is when an online company sells you a product that they currently do not have in stock, and then not notify you so that you have the option to find your product elsewhere. Maybe I am one of those unfortunate few that fell through the cracks, but I still have yet to hear from Bayou Classic after placing an order with them on July 15, 2009. To their credit, they have not billed me for this item, a needle valve, but I have since demanded that they cancel my order. 

I placed an order for the same item with King Kooker/Metal Fusion, Inc. yesterday, and they have already notified me that my item has shipped, and supplied me with a tracking number so that I can anticipate it's arrival. That is the kind of customer service that I expect and that I deserve. Maybe my order is too small for a big company like BCD to pay attention to, I dunno. Whatever the reason, it will be a long while before I buy anything from BCD. Hopefully, YMMV.

King Kooker is apparently a reseller, and there was about a 30% upcharge (including shipping) over what BCD was selling the same item for, so the bottom line is that you pays your money and you takes your choice. To me, a bird (or a needle valve) in the hand is worth two in the bush (or silently backordered).


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree. 

The rule that I have learned is that there is generally a maximum 20 degree differential between ambient and accumulated temps before temperature migration...in other words, if it is 100 degrees outside, the temp inside a metal box would have the potential to rise to about 120 or so before it starts giving off heat to the outside air. Of course, if the wind is blowing, or the box is sealed and sitting in the direct sunlight, that will make a huge difference, but I would not expect a higher temp inside a closed box that is not in the sun beyond about 20 degrees delta, and probably significantly less, depending on humidity, barometric pressure, wind conditions, etc.

I think, if you use a couple of digital thermometers, you will find that there is very little difference between inside and outside temps. At least, that has been my experience,


----------



## hoser (Jul 25, 2009)

You can get a needle valve at Grainger's for five bucks. This alteration worked great on my GOSM big block, but be sure you keep an eye on it the whole time. It can regulate the flame so low that it will blow out in a good breeze. Try to keep it sheltered and check it often, or you could have a dangerous propane buildup.


----------



## bbq engineer (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is another option...I haven't ordered anything from them yet, but I did bookmark this as I have my eye on a few things for future experiments. They have it all, and I bet they also have the expertise to answer a few questions.

http://www.bigway.com/index.html


----------



## blzafour (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the help....I really appreciate it! I don't want to do something wrong and have somebody get hurt. I want to do it the safest way possible.

  BBQ Engineer. Thanks for the link to that site. I will be giving them a call. Looks like they will have a good and safe solution for getting the temp down.

                                   Thanks,Blza


----------



## bshep714 (Jul 25, 2009)

Grainger item number?

Also the instructions on my PerfectFlame smoker said to only open the valve on my tank 1.5 turns. Any thoughts on this? I haven't really had a problem though.


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 25, 2009)

This is for safety...in case you need to shut the tank off in a hurry, you don't want the valve opened any further than necessary.

Be sure that the needle valve you use is specifically listed for use with LP Gas (propane). There are many types of needle valves out there, but not all of them are safe to use with propane.

PS: Correct me if I am wrong, but the last I heard, Grainger does not sell to the general public. They are not a retailer. You will need a resale number to buy anything from them.


----------



## hoser (Jul 26, 2009)

That's true fasteddie...but the workers there are usually quite cooperative. Just give a business name and pay cash...I've never had a problem.
Unfortunately..I don't have a part number.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/start.shtml


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 26, 2009)

I have used the adjustment knob on the smoker between off and high and I can hold temps at 170° with ambient temp of 85°, but I don't feel safe using it that way.

Yeah Be careful wit trying to turn the flame too low. If it blowes out and the Gas keeps flowing....it could go BOOM. Especially if you smoke cigeretts.   Try      turkey-frying.com    Maybe they can help?


----------



## blzafour (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I got my needle valve installed into my gas line and I couldn't be happier...... on low, I got my temps down to 110* with the ambient temp being 70* today. I very highly recommend doing this mod if you are having trouble with high temps. I started out at 225* and now I am down to 110*. Perfect for doing my venison sausage that I do alot of.

Thanks for all the HELP everybody!
Blza


----------

